# Callbacks Agh!



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Some guy called me months ago for high water bill. Only found bad S&S on Delta faucet, failed washer on outdoor sill cock, and failed flapper. When I leave I always check the small dial on meter and show the homeowner. Now this clown thinks a service line rupture ( most likely galvanized) is a callback issue. Lol
I guess I should start telling people that if I repair leaks that pressure increases before I leave after initial visit cause they sure don't like to hear it months later when that meters flying due to some 50 year old piping splitting.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

At the risk of losing the job I would inform him that this is not a call back. You made a repair on the existing problem on the inside of the house and verified it was good correct, yes. 

Next time you might want to put some working in your invoice about the existing piping.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Indie said:


> At the risk of losing the job I would inform him that this is not a call back. You made a repair on the existing problem on the inside of the house and verified it was good correct, yes.
> 
> Next time you might want to put some working in your invoice about the existing piping.


Your right I lost that job. He didn't wanna hear it and said he call another plumber. No offense to anyone but I hope he calls RotoRooter and they sell him on a complete re-pipe job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> Your right I lost that job. He didn't wanna hear it and said he call another plumber. No offense to anyone but I hope he calls RotoRooter and they sell him on a complete re-pipe job.


 Then he did you a favor, now you don't have to deal with that azz.. I always say good luck when I find out they hired the cheapest furance company to do the boiler replacement job..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> Your right I lost that job. He didn't wanna hear it and said he call another plumber. No offense to anyone but I hope he calls RotoRooter and they sell him on a complete re-pipe job.


 






Why don't you show up in a Roto Rooter uniform and see if he recognizes you........:laughing:


In NY city, there are plumbing companies with multiple ads in the Yellow pages with different phone numbers. So if a customer calls one number, the phone rings on the left side of the desk, and when customer hangs up and calls a different ad, the phone on the right side of the desk rings at the *same company*.........:laughing:....I worked with a plumber in FL who used to work in NYC; he told me that story.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

JDGA80 said:


> Your right I lost that job. He didn't wanna hear it and said he call another plumber. No offense to anyone but I hope he calls RotoRooter and they sell him on a complete re-pipe job.


That is one reason why I like being the decision maker. People forget that we have the right to refuse them service.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Why don't you show up in a Roto Rooter uniform and see if he recognizes you........:laughing:
> 
> In NY city, there are plumbing companies with multiple ads in the Yellow pages with different phone numbers. So if a customer calls one number, the phone rings on the left side of the desk, and when customer hangs up and calls a different ad, the phone on the right side of the desk rings at the same company.........:laughing:....I worked with a plumber in FL who used to work in NYC; he told me that story.


Same here, we have Mr. Rooter, Plumbing Rooter, and Benjamin Franklin and I've heard that they are owned by the same guy. You just gotta know there is some shady stuff going on if someone needs three estimates for a insurance job.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Indie said:


> At the risk of losing the job I would inform him that this is not a call back. You made a repair on the existing problem on the inside of the house and verified it was good correct, yes.
> 
> Next time you might want to put some working in your invoice about the existing piping.


You can put whatever you like on the invoice and it wont matter. When it screws up 6 months later they wont read it! Good and thorough communication with the customer is key! If he would have called me I would have said do you remember we discussed that I only fixed existing problems and I showed you the meter wasn't moving indicating your water is holding tight. IMHO written words are only good in court cases but effective verbal communication with the customer is critical!


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

in to many cases the customer not only hears what they want, but its also amazing how fast there vision becomes blurred. the desision is up to the bussiness owner how much sh#t he wants to take to keep the customer and how much stuff hes willing to give away to make everyone happy. all you can do is do it right, try to cover all your bases and move on. if you do it wrong fix it, if its questionable try to meet in the middle, and in the clear case someone is trying to get something for nothing, tell them good luck on there quest. phone book is full of suckers


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Turned down call from a landlord this week. Did a service call at the unit 8 months ago.
Tenant was extremely rude and kept us waiting multiple times to give us access to house to fix the plumbing issues. My office told landlord we had enough abuse last
time.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

i <3 fixing a dripping faucet and 1 month later their toilet starts to run .. and no matter how you tell some customers they will disagree and say it was your fault somehow and also i luv how they always have a cousin or brother that said its the plumbers fault ..YeSh!!... thats typically when the rates go up


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Installed a new EWH for this sweet elderly lady and her daughter a while back. Get a call from the neighbor that the daughter is telling everyone that I did a bad job. A few minutes later she calls and very rudely insist on me going there now. 
The next afternoon I show up and she is in belief that somehow that new WH made her refrigerator quit working. Showed her one had nothing to do with the other and she was fine. 
The next day calls back irate that the heater had something to do with her sprinkler system flooding the neighbors yard. Sometimes you can't win for nothin. 
She called last week wanting us to install a new faucet. Needless to say my sweet wife declined and explained to her why we won't be doing anymore work for them


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

antiCon said:


> i <3 fixing a dripping faucet and 1 month later their toilet starts to run .. and no matter how you tell some customers they will disagree and say it was your fault somehow and also i luv how they always have a cousin or brother that said its the plumbers fault ..YeSh!!... thats typically when the rates go up


I've had the cousin or neighbor feed my h.o.'s with negative feed back and I've had to tell them their adviser ('s) didn't know what they're talking about and again explain it to the customer. Lot's of communication but try to always stay calm and put them at ease and address the situation with hopes of saving both the customer and the job.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

HSI said:


> Installed a new EWH for this sweet elderly lady and her daughter a while back. Get a call from the neighbor that the daughter is telling everyone that I did a bad job. A few minutes later she calls and very rudely insist on me going there now.
> The next afternoon I show up and she is in belief that somehow that new WH made her refrigerator quit working. Showed her one had nothing to do with the other and she was fine.
> The next day calls back irate that the heater had something to do with her sprinkler system flooding the neighbors yard. Sometimes you can't win for nothin.
> She called last week wanting us to install a new faucet. Needless to say my sweet wife declined and explained to her why we won't be doing anymore work for them


Wow, that's insane. What sucks is that the neighbors could have been potential customers and that lady ruined it most likely in the word of mouth dept.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> Wow, that's insane. What sucks is that the neighbors could have been potential customers and that lady ruined it most likely in the word of mouth dept.


The neighbor is a customer and knows she is a little off. 
The sucky part is she was complaining at their Bingo game.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

antiCon said:


> i <3 fixing a dripping faucet and 1 month later their toilet starts to run .. and no matter how you tell some customers they will disagree and say it was your fault somehow and also i luv how they always have a cousin or brother that said its the plumbers fault ..YeSh!!... thats typically when the rates go up


That's why I do the free plumbing review at every call. Sometimes I get more work, other times I'm covering myself from doing free work.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

HSI said:


> The neighbor is a customer and knows she is a little off.
> The sucky part is she was complaining at their Bingo game.


Not the Bingo hall!!!!! Man, that's what I need to do. Get in good with those folks.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I had a customer insist that I lowered a copper water line in the basement after I ran some new pipe for her and tied into that section. After trying to clearly explain and show her that all I did was tie into it, with pex mind you, she got very angry and told me "I've lived here for 40 years and I know that line was higher than that, and it makes no sense why you dropped it lower!" 

It was a visual trick in her mind because I had added a new line to it, which made it stand out. I had to calmly eat what I wanted to say, finish the job and get the hell out of there. :furious:

Most everybody could identify that it was part of the old plumbing piping, but nope, she insisted I had done something.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to have many customers do stuff like you guys are describing. I haven't run into anything like that in a few years though. I would like to attribute it to my communication skills, but it could just be the luck of the draw. I walk every customer through everything I do. I explain how it works, and why I did it. Most of the time, it's a half hour or more communication afterwords. May seem like a lot but, I got tired of the accusatory phone calls. Now the customer knows exactly what I did, why I did it, and what to expect.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> I had a customer insist that I lowered a copper water line in the basement after I ran some new pipe for her and tied into that section. After trying to clearly explain and show her that all I did was tie into it, with pex mind you, she got very angry and told me "I've lived here for 40 years and I know that line was higher than that, and it makes no sense why you dropped it lower!"
> 
> It was a visual trick in her mind because I had added a new line to it, which made it stand out. I had to calmly eat what I wanted to say, finish the job and get the hell out of there. :furious:
> 
> Most everybody could identify that it was part of the old plumbing piping, but nope, she insisted I had done something.


This is why we get so many before/after photos. It has saved our hide more than once.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> This is why we get so many before/after photos. It has saved our hide more than once.


 






Yes, I love my digital camera.


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

Come on guys easy on the Roto-Rooter comments.:laughing: I hate being catigorized with Roto-Rooter services company. I can't tell you how many times I run into people in couties that we don't service based on our franchise agreements that say we charge high prices. I try to explain that it's not us we are honest and charge fairly.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Rotorooter1277 said:


> Come on guys easy on the Roto-Rooter comments.:laughing: I hate being catigorized with Roto-Rooter services company. I can't tell you how many times I run into people in couties that we don't service based on our franchise agreements that say we charge high prices. I try to explain that it's not us we are honest and charge fairly.


Your right, I apologize. I thought it would be funnier than saying commission based companies.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rotorooter1277 said:


> Come on guys easy on the Roto-Rooter comments.:laughing: I hate being catigorized with Roto-Rooter services company. I can't tell you how many times I run into people in couties that we don't service based on our franchise agreements that say we charge high prices. I try to explain that it's not us we are honest and charge fairly.


 If u get catigorized .. then why call yourself Rotorooter?? Ya licensed??


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

I own 3 roto rooter franchises that's why I call myself roto-rooter. I have my master plumbing license as well. Corporate roto-rooter which owns approx. half of the coutry's territories is commissioned based and has a completely diff business structure then us franchise owners.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rotorooter1277 said:


> I own 3 roto rooter franchises that's why I call myself roto-rooter. I have my master plumbing license as well. Corporate roto-rooter which owns approx. half of the coutry's territories is commissioned based and has a completely diff business structure then us franchise owners.


Glad to hear you try to differentiate yourself from the other aspect of Roto. Unfortunately for you Roto has a bad name within the plumbing trade. Its like being a distant relative of a known criminal, and sharing the same last name. Sure your different and your friends and family know, but for those who have only heard about the criminal, well, that is just the way it goes. 

In my hometown when people see my name on the van they mostly associate it with a family member who runs a business there, and has built quite a reputation.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> ...In my hometown when people see my name on the van they mostly associate it with a family member who runs a business there, and has built quite a reputation.


Karma can be a real biotch, eh? :laughing: :jester:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Karma can be a real biotch, eh? :laughing: :jester:


In the big picture I don't care because I am fifteen minutes away in a city where he is not known at all, and my reputation is just fine. 

It does burn me a bit that his reputation precedes me, and I don't get a fair shake. The odd thing is his business is has a completely different name which most people know. I suppose it is too much of a stretch for them to figure out why a van has the family name while the other doesn't. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Rotorooter1277 said:


> Come on guys easy on the Roto-Rooter comments.:laughing: I hate being catigorized with Roto-Rooter services company.....


Kudos to you for making the name about YOUR reputation in your service area.

Funny thing about the negative vibe that goes with the RR name. On a broad scale with consumers it is just the "version" of truth perpetuated by RR competitors. There is no hiding from the FACT that RR is arguably the most recognizable, successful, and profitable plumbing business name on the planet.

I don't recall ever hearing a consumer say they need to have their drain Water Worked or Hensingered. But I do hear them say they need to have it Roto Rooted. RR shops are among the largest and most successful when compared to other plumbing businesses in their service areas.

If I I were the CEO of RR (talk about a pipe dream :laughing: )....and 99% of negative comments about my company were from competitors rather than consumers, I'd be laughing all the way to the bank every day....and they are.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> In the big picture I don't care because I am fifteen minutes away in a city where he is not known at all, and my reputation is just fine.
> 
> It does burn me a bit that his reputation precedes me, and I don't get a fair shake. The odd thing is his business is has a completely different name which most people know. I suppose it is too much of a stretch for them to figure out why a van has the family name while the other doesn't. :laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

I need to pay more attention. I thought you were referring to yourself.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Kudos to you for making the name about YOUR reputation in your service area.
> 
> Funny thing about the negative vibe that goes with the RR name. On a broad scale with consumers it is just the "version" of truth perpetuated by RR competitors. There is no hiding from the FACT that RR is arguably the most recognizable, successful, and profitable plumbing business name on the planet.
> 
> ...



Not sure about you but they ask for that when the lady wants some eye candy while her plumbing is getting fixed.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Kudos to you for making the name about YOUR reputation in your service area.
> 
> Funny thing about the negative vibe that goes with the RR name. On a broad scale with consumers it is just the "version" of truth perpetuated by RR competitors. There is no hiding from the FACT that RR is arguably the most recognizable, successful, and profitable plumbing business name on the planet.
> 
> ...


Seems to be a stigma about companies that are large and successful that they must be unethical. 
Companies that have different processes in place are somehow taking advantage of their customers when in fact they can be saving the customer money. 
I was in that boat for a while thinking my way was the only way that is right. After getting a call from an existing customer to rebuild a toilet after a month earlier being their to rebuild the toilet in their main bath it hit me I had done this wrong and was now costing my customer more money.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

We all hear the quotes they give from your friends at the supply house and I've seen a bill they gave a lady that was over 400 dollars for a fluid master fill valve and a flush valve replacement so I guess it's not criminal but it is extremely high in price and the name gets people on the hook who don't know any better. The price for the fill valve was like 75 bucks. Lol. It must have been one of the new new professional series ones with the solid gold shaft and float made of lambs skin. ;-)


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> We all hear the quotes they give from your friends at the supply house and I've seen a bill they gave a lady that was over 400 dollars for a fluid master fill valve and a flush valve replacement so I guess it's not criminal but it is extremely high in price and the name gets people on the hook who don't know any better. The price for the fill valve was like 75 bucks. Lol. It must have been one of the new new professional series ones with the solid gold shaft and float made of lambs skin. ;-)


Probably so. We know all the stories told at the sales counter are absolutely factual with no exaggeration or untruths.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are probably the same guys in high school that always had the locker room stories about the girls they were dating.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> We all hear the quotes they give from your friends at the supply house and I've seen a bill they gave a lady that was over 400 dollars for a fluid master fill valve and a flush valve replacement so I guess it's not criminal but it is extremely high in price and the name gets people on the hook who don't know any better. The price for the fill valve was like 75 bucks. Lol. It must have been one of the new new professional series ones with the solid gold shaft and float made of lambs skin. ;-)


The true part is the majority of those big branded companies have grown in this economy. They seem to have nice trucks and equipment as well.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Probably so. We know all the stories told at the sales counter are absolutely factual with no exaggeration or untruths.


Everyone knows you swear an oath to work the Ferguson's counter, so why would they lie. Lol. But I did see a bill like that from RR. I'm headed to get a PRV now because a lady turned down a $650 install from Benjamin Franklin. Hoping to get the whole sub division squared away since they all have an e-mail chain in the neighborhood


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> I'm headed to get a PRV now because a lady turned down a $650 install from Benjamin Franklin. Hoping to get the whole sub division squared away since they all have an e-mail chain in the neighborhood


I'm just curious, but what was your bid after looking at the scope of work?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

BigDave said:


> I'm just curious, but what was your bid after looking at the scope of work?


Cost [email protected] but that's a friend of large management firm that I sub from but if the rest are this easy it'll be 250 installed.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> Cost [email protected]


So what is that in American dollars:laughing:


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

BigDave said:


> So what is that in American dollars:laughing:


I edited the post, kinda misleading


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> Everyone knows you swear an oath to work the Ferguson's counter, so why would they lie. Lol. But I did see a bill like that from RR. I'm headed to get a PRV now because a lady turned down a $650 install from Benjamin Franklin. Hoping to get the whole sub division squared away since they all have an e-mail chain in the neighborhood


 
What else did they do at the customers home? Many untruths are told due to not knowing all of the story. The customer paid 400 dollars for a fluid master yet they received a service agreement. All flappers in the home were replaced, aerators replaced on faucets, a hose bibb replaced, and while there customer gave them filters for the under sink filtration unit to install.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Would you be willing to come down to Texas?
I'd like to sub out all my PRV installs to you,
I'll pay you $300 for each one:whistling2:

Just kidding!!!

In North Texas a permit is required for PRV valves.
Some cities require Expansion Tanks be installed
due to the system now being a "closed" system.
Some water service lines can be over 2' deep which
means lots of digging AND plastic water service
material means an even bigger (longer) hole to
be dug to gain flexibility.

Fact is, I usually charge almost $800 for the typical PRV.
BY the time you figure digging/backfill, permit, 10" round
valve box, Valve and fittings and possible trip to parts house.

It's no wonder to me why you got the job:thumbup:


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Easy money


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> Easy money


So are you supplying all the material, digging and back fill and labor for that price?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

HSI said:


> So are you supplying all the material, digging and back fill and labor for that price?


She was a friend of a big client of mine and one of the big wheels in her neighborhood homeowners association so I gave her a good price of 220 installed (65hrX2+90 materials). It only took 2hrs cause I had to run to Lowe's to get materials. Had the valve been on the " War Wagon" it could have been completed in approx an hour. Told her to email neighbors that I'll do there's for 300 installed. I'm happy with a 200+ profit margin for approximately 1hr.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Curious how you can be in business and work for $65.00 per hour? I somewhat understand doing something for a friend for that money but you quoted the hood for that. 
Are you licensed, bonded and insured?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

HSI said:


> Curious how you can be in business and work for $65.00 per hour? I somewhat understand doing something for a friend for that money but you quoted the hood for that.
> Are you licensed, bonded and insured?


I am licensed, I do have insurance. Why would I bond a one hour job? Lol. I have stated before that I do not take on huge projects as I do not have the free time necessary to complete them and have any life outside of work. I took accounting for two years in college so I can assure you that balance sheet is in the black. My overhead is my truck, gas, insurance, and continuing education. With my knowledge of accounting I assure you that i make use of every deduction possible. I had her tell her friends that I'd do it for $300. After materials it would net ~$200. That would be 200hr for actual wrench time which is not bad. Some companies spend a buttload on advertising and overhead and they have to price accordingly. Usually the customer only calls one time, the friends of that customer inform them that it was high and that's it. If you price reasonable you build a loyal customer base and eventually you can bring rates up to thin out the hours you put in and it will equal back out.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Take onto account the area through. You're pay scale might be higher in your local. I started in 04 @7 bucks an hour, when I got my license it was only ten. Our supervisor was only getting 18. This " right to work" stuff screws any chance of a union so it's pretty cut throat. When the housing boom slowed down everyone went to service work thus more competition.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

BigDave said:


> Would you be willing to come down to Texas?
> I'd like to sub out all my PRV installs to you,
> I'll pay you $300 for each one:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Wow. Subsoil prv's...that is crazy. I'm guessing not many basements in Texas. Slab homes around here(MD) have the main shut off and prv/dual checks under a cabinet or in a dedicated closet. I find it interesting to see how other areas roll.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

mpot said:


> Wow. Subsoil prv's...that is crazy. I'm guessing not many basements in Texas. Slab homes around here(MD) have the main shut off and prv/dual checks under a cabinet or in a dedicated closet. I find it interesting to see how other areas roll.


in Georgia I wanna say our frost line is only a foot, dual check is in the meter here. Pretty quick to dig, install, back fill. Letting the water drain took the most time. Really wanting a pro press system and I'll probably end up making any excuse to buy one if I get a bunch more.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> in Georgia I wanna say our frost line is only a foot, dual check is in the meter here. Pretty quick to dig, install, back fill. Letting the water drain took the most time. Really wanting a pro press system and I'll probably end up making any excuse to buy one if I get a bunch more.


My supplier has offered me a free pro press kit in the past. "Just switch to all pro press fittings and it's yours". The rep must give a few away to certain branches. Copper is dying around here in the residential market...I really only use it at tub/shower valves and of course existing service repairs. Water services always were but now the 1 1/4 mains for even the smallest homes are using poly pipe. I love running copper but all of my contractors insist on anything but for a new house.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

mpot said:


> My supplier has offered me a free pro press kit in the past. "Just switch to all pro press fittings and it's yours". The rep must give a few away to certain branches. Copper is dying around here in the residential market...I really only use it at tub/shower valves and of course existing service repairs. Water services always were but now the 1 1/4 mains for even the smallest homes are using poly pipe. I love running copper but all of my contractors insist on anything but for a new house.


I wish they would offer me that deal but I don't have the work flowing in to justify them giving me anything but a free donut and coffee. Lol. Our mayor cracked down on the copper thefts by making the scrap yard keep on file your plumbing license or HVAC license. It's brought the copper thievery down but like you said, its mostly pex now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mpot said:


> Wow. Subsoil prv's...that is crazy. I'm guessing not many basements in Texas. Slab homes around here(MD) have the main shut off and prv/dual checks under a cabinet or in a dedicated closet. I find it interesting to see how other areas roll.


We put ours outside. Otherwise the piping coming in is unprotected by the PRV.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> We put ours outside. Otherwise the piping coming in is unprotected by the PRV.


I thought the prv was to protect fixtures and faucets. 
Every new structure in my area must have a fire suppression system which is sized by the flow at the nearest fire hydrant. If the prv was upstream it would kill flow rates to the fire suppression system. Most water services here are still copper. Other newer services utilize poly. Both have a psi rating much higher than our "standard" pressures in the street.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mpot said:


> I thought the prv was to protect fixtures and faucets.
> Every new structure in my area must have a fire suppression system which is sized by the flow at the nearest fire hydrant. If the prv was upstream it would kill flow rates to the fire suppression system. Most water services here are still copper. Other newer services utilize poly. Both have a psi rating much higher than our "standard" pressures in the street.


I don't disagree at all. It is a requirement of some cities here though. Others want it accessible on the inside of the home.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

mpot said:


> My supplier has offered me a free pro press kit in the past. "Just switch to all pro press fittings and it's yours". The rep must give a few away to certain branches. Copper is dying around here in the residential market...I really only use it at tub/shower valves and of course existing service repairs. Water services always were but now the 1 1/4 mains for even the smallest homes are using poly pipe. I love running copper but all of my contractors insist on anything but for a new house.


I wish they would offer me that deal but I don't have the work flowing in to justify them giving me anything but a free donut and coffee. Lol. Our mayor cracked down on the copper thefts by making the scrap yard keep on file your plumbing license or HVAC license. It's brought the copper thievery down but like you said, its mostly pex now.


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

I think saying Roto-Rooter in general has a bad name in the plumbing industry is somewhat of a broad statement. My customers new and old love the work my franchise does and constantly call us back for additional work. Sure there are those that are not satisfied and move on to another company, but I'm positive everyone in the plumbing industry has a few of these customers as well. It just part of business. Fortunitly for us our franchises have been family owned and operated for over 40 years. We've built a great commercial and residential reputation in our area and thrive on referrels.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What gets me is when you get a call back and it's not even a call back..

We got a 78 year old customer that we did a infloor heating and boiler job ...

She keeps calling saying she is cold ... The house is at 78 degrees ... She keeps saying it's not working ... We keep going back for nothing other than raising the temperature .. Soon it will be in the high 80's


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

On the weekend she called saying the garage heater keeps running can I come out and see what's wrong ... I asked her do you have the garage door open ... She say yes ... I told to close the garage door and it will stop running


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^^^lmao^^^^^


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> On the weekend she called saying the garage heater keeps running can I come out and see what's wrong ... I asked her do you have the garage door open ... She say yes ... I told to close the garage door and it will stop running


 Can't fix stupid but you'll get paid.. ( I hope)


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Can't fix stupid but you'll get paid.. ( I hope)


Forget diamonds... STUPID is forever! :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

She just called again ...

Now she wants me to take at the new gas fireplace that we also installed ...

She says it gets hot and worried it might catch the mantel on fire ...

Looks like I got to go there tomorrow ... For the love of god .. We finished her house last spring and she calls me at least once a day about nothing ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> Forget diamonds... STUPID is forever! :laughing:


 Lmao.. I'm gonna steal that and use it on my women...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> She just called again ...
> 
> Now she wants me to take at the new gas fireplace that we also installed ...
> 
> ...


 U get paid on every visit??? Bring your infered gun to show temps.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> U get paid on every visit??? Bring your infered gun to show temps.


I don't charge her a cent ... Did the mechanical in that house for $ 45,000 ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I don't charge her a cent ... Did the mechanical in that house for $ 45,000 ...


 When will it stop???


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> When will it stop???


That what I have been thinking ...

She even calls on the weekends ... I think she is losing her marbles .. But what can you do


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> .. But what can you do


Send in your new tech "pockets" to service her! :jester:


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> When will it stop???


IMO it might not stop. I've seen a lot of seniors that just make these calls so they have someone to talk to or so that they have someone coming down to their place. A lot of them are lonely that don't have any family or friends around to help them or talk to. Not sure if that is the case here but I have seen it before

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bcp2012 said:


> IMO it might not stop. I've seen a lot of seniors that just make these calls so they have someone to talk to or so that they have someone coming down to their place. A lot of them are lonely that don't have any family or friends around to help them or talk to. Not sure if that is the case here but I have seen it before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


She has no family left but she loaded ... She worth about 40 million ..

Maybe she will put me in her will ... LOL


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> She has no family left but she loaded ... She worth about 40 million ..
> 
> Maybe she will put me in her will ... LOL


Better keep going there everyday then. Lol

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

When I was still an apprentice we had a old bachelor that would call once a month saying his sewage pump was making funny noises. Nothing was ever wrong with it he just wanted someone to come down so he could have a couple beers with us

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

bcp2012 said:


> When I was still an apprentice we had a old bachelor that would call once a month saying his sewage pump was making funny noises. Nothing was ever wrong with it he just wanted someone to come down so he could have a couple beers with us
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I use to have customers that every time I went I knew we would have I've cream or beer or some kind of food before I started. It was pretty cool


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> I use to have customers that every time I went I knew we would have I've cream or beer or some kind of food before I started. It was pretty cool


Was he a former Catholic Priest? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> Was he a former Catholic Priest? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Lmao. Nice


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> Was he a former Catholic Priest? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Haha hoho. So trying to lure me me in with the taste of nuts and honey??? Lmao!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

